# Hi



## FiveSeven220 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys.  I'm 5'7", about 220, 8%bf, 49yo.  I've been lifting seriously since 1999.  I'm new to this forum (and bodybuilding forums in general) because (a) I've been lucky to have knowledgeable friends around me locally and (b) I'm sniffing around for a replacement for genxxlgear.  (I started using genxxlgear this summer on the advised of a very trusted friend; prior to that I've always had local sources, but as we all know, sources come and go.)  (And no, I'm not publically asking for sources or source checks, which I know is against the rules.)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*FiveSeven220* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

